# Singltree creativity



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Zong's Seven Stories thread got me to thinking....

Writing is a wonderful creative outlet, but alas, one I personally don't enjoy doing. Some of us are writers. Some of us are readers. But I do find my creative outlet in different areas--knitting, sewing, kitchen art. Occasionally I'll pick up the watercolor paints.

What are some of your creative outlets and pictures of those outcomes are always welcome


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I cannot write to save my life, cannot put words out there on paper to explain how I feel if my life depended on it. I wish so badly I would write what goes on in my head but the minute I sit down and try to express myself I go blank blank blank. Every time. 

I used to be creative, loved art and drawing, making flower arrangement's, I even took cake decorating. Well, actually I took a lot of classes on doing stuff. But age kinda kicked me in the behind and now all I seem to do it work work work.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Cooking, and decorating/re-arranging the home ... these types of things are creative outlets for me. 

Today I am re-doing my youngest miracle's room ... Right now it is a disaster ... I pulled my grandmother's old twin metal frame out of the scrap pile ... It was her bed when she was a young child, and I think it was old way back then too ... She died three years ago at the age of 79.

Two weeks ago I re-did the living room ... When I saved an ancient whiskey barrel of my great-grandfather's from the dump.

Last night I put fine mosquito netting around my bed. It's so pretty. I am proud of my accomplishment.

Y'all really don't want pictures of all that. I don't think.

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Then Cindi you need to make that work work fun instead.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Y'all really don't want pictures of all that. I don't think.
> 
> :donut:



YES!!!!!! Pictures please.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Then Cindi you need to make that work work fun instead.


Tell me about it, it is been part of my soul searching project over Christmas and even when I woke up this morning. And then I think that Moonrivers post about what we have accomplished this year got me to really thinking. I need to get a life.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

You all may have seen the pics I posted some time ago of the macrame jewelry pieces I'd made. That has been my creative outlet for some time. Those & paracord bracelets.

I also like trying new recipes in the kitchen & "improving" old ones. (The results vary!)

Sometimes I go out to the barn & see what I can Ozark Engineer to make chores more easy. (Those results vary, too!)

GREAT thread topic, Leslie!! Thank You!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Okay, I have some pics on my phone ... It will take a little while to decide which ones are best to post. 

Here is a "before" of my bedroom ... I don't have an "after" yet.

View attachment 1989


...

I was able to save quite a few nice pieces of old furniture from Aunt Fissy's house ... And have been doing a lot of re-arranging to accommodate them.

It has been a work in progress. 

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Here is a load of things brought back from Aunt Fissy's house a few weeks ago ... 

There's an old dresser, an old leather couch, my great-grandfather's old whiskey barrel and old wooden shipping trunk, and my great-grandmother's old china hutch.

View attachment 1990


Of course, I had to make room in my house to incorporate all these items ... Lots of moving around and getting rid of ... 

More pics to come.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I basically gutted my living room.

View attachment 1991


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And brought the pieces in one-by-one...

View attachment 1992


I am sorry ... I don't know how to post multiplies snapshots in one response!!! Eek


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what treasures! i like that old barrell. this is an excellent thread. we should keep it going. lots of talented people on here. i believe there was one similar a few months ago. the only thing i write is my diary. not much good at it. i do make crafts. just from bits and pieces of vintage stuff. i think there are pics around . i think of my baking as art also.(probably the only thing i'm really good at) last thing i made was a cushion from an old sweater. i have a pic. somewhere. i'd like to see what you are all doing also. ~Georgia.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 1993


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 1994


...


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glazed, love your decorating style! Drooling over those wood floors, also.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 1995


...


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

P.S. As a native Texan, I want a large Texas Flag on my wall...the kids say that is going too far  You can take the girl out of Texas but not the Texas out of her.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

homefire2007 said:


> Glazed, love your decorating style! Drooling over those wood floors, also.


:donut:

Thank you! I re-did those myself!

I hired someone to sand off all the old varnish ... And then I oiled them with watco Danish oil... That's it!!!

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

homefire2007 said:


> P.S. As a native Texan, I want a large Texas Flag on my wall...the kids say that is going too far  You can take the girl out of Texas but not the Texas out of her.


You mean like this? 

LOLOLOL

View attachment 1996


This is my youngest miracle's playroom that I am re-doing right now!!!!

Now y'all have a "before" of it lololol

:donut:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I wanna go visit at Glazed's house!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I'm not a writer like Zong and many others here. I should try to since being able to put my thoughts on paper would be so liberating. Was working on building a Stickley style easy chair of quarter saw oak, will be doing a sofa and coffee table too, but the cold has driven me inside. Sorry no pictures yet, it is just a pile of pieces right now. Daughters wanted housecoats made out of sweatshirt material with cuffs and no collars so I spent several days getting those ready before Christmas. Sorry no picts again, they took them home.
I enjoy baking, don't any more since it is only me to eat it and my hips really don't need any more padding. Enjoy oil painting, have a couple canvases going but I don't share until finished, my paintings go through some nasty stages before they reach finished. I've got a ripple afghan going that keeps my hands busy in the evening. That's about it right now until the weather warms up. Does making wine count, raked off nine bottles a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

In case you all missed it:

View attachment 1997

And this one:

View attachment 1998


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

nehimama said:


> I wanna go visit at Glazed's house!


:donut:

Well come on, for real ... Guests get my room, and I take the couch!!

I guess I ought to take an "after" snapshot of my bedroom, but I haven't made the bed yet...oops.

:donut:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

except for mitts and socks this is the last thing i did. took apart an old sweater and made a cushion. made some rosettes from vintage ribbon. added old buttons pearls etc. like i said previously bits and pieces. i've got valentine stuff on the go now. banners etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Glazed, I really enjoy looking at the pictures of your home, yes we need more. Love your decorating style.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! Betsy, you have a LOT of creativity in you! I just started a batch of home made apricot liquer yesterday. It has to steep for several weeks. I'll let you all know how it turned out -several weeks from now - LOL!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> except for mitts and socks this is the last thing i did. took apart an old sweater and made a cushion. made some rosettes from vintage ribbon. added old buttons pearls etc. like i said previously bits and pieces. i've got valentine stuff on the go now. banners etc. ~Georgia.


SQUEEEE!!! That is SO cute!!!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Nehi, seem to have a half dozen things going on most of the time and try to learn something new every year. Last year I took up fly fishing! Not good at it yet but it will give me a lifetime project.

Your apricot liquer sounds wonderful. How do you do that? Wine is the only "hard stuff" I've tried, only because I had more grapes than I could make into jam!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Bracelet:
View attachment 2000


Another:

View attachment 2001


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Here are two "afters" on my bedroom ... 

View attachment 2002


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2003


I can take that fine mosquito netting and totally surround the whole bed ... 

...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

love it glazed! I love the mosquito netting thing, some day...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Nehi, seem to have a half dozen things going on most of the time and try to learn something new every year. Last year I took up fly fishing! Not good at it yet but it will give me a lifetime project.
> 
> Your apricot liquer sounds wonderful. How do you do that? Wine is the only "hard stuff" I've tried, only because I had more grapes than I could make into jam!


Found the recipe online.

Basically you steep the chopped-up, dried apricots in vodka for several weeks (recipe did not specify how many is "several"), then strain, add sugar, and let set a few more weeks. If you like, PM me, and I'll type the recipe out for you - happily.

Fly Fishing? Way cool!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont have skill with decorating (as I said somewhere else, my house is 'early chaos' or 'active dogs' style. What I do try, am never sure if it's pretty or not. Sometimes, 'pretty' seems 'cluttered' a few days later.

I make wine, that's fun. I started this 7 stories thing, haven't writtenfor a few decades, unless you count my journal that I started after dh was dying. Even that is only used if it is a stressful hectic time. It also helped define what I wanted to accomplish.

If walking dogs is a skill, then I'm good at it. We walk year round, and in different places sometimes, and in winter, off leash through the woods.
I would love to knit or create clothing; I have taught myself those things, but no good at the follow up; once I learned the basics, I cant sit still long enough to make anything.
I would LOVE to go to dance classes. I wish there were some near. I dont relish driving 45 minutes at night one way, in a place I'm not familiar with. I used to know all the C&W dance steps....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2004


...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Glazed - That turned out so nicely! You have a "knack", for sure!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do like that netting. i have started at my bedroom. i painted 2 ft square spot but it will require too many coats to cover this awful tan paint so i have to paint everything over white first. even the ceiling is tan. i dont get a good zen feeling in this room ever since i've been here. i'm doing it over a cream color. i might paint the night tables white. thay have only ever been varnished. i'm ready for a different look. ~Georgia.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I want the recipe perty please ma'am.

And, Sherry touched upon something that is a hidden "creative outlet" secret of mine ... Yall please don't laugh ...I serious... Bonafide old-fashioned middle eastern belly-dancing classes.



....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> i do like that netting. i have started at my bedroom. i painted 2 ft square spot but it will require too many coats to cover this awful tan paint so i have to paint everything over white first. even the ceiling is tan. i dont get a good zen feeling in this room ever since i've been here. i'm doing it over a cream color. i might paint the night tables white. thay have only ever been varnished. i'm ready for a different look. ~Georgia.


:donut:

I LOVE the simplicity of white on white on white ... there are so many shades of white.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

White on white on white is becoming my new favorite decorating color, or creams in my case. Love the simple of it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes!!! Creams and Whites!!!! Divine Combination, it is!!!

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah...I forgot my pillow at your house, glazed


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Brilliant strategy, if I may say so myself.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

In that picture of the "gutted" living room, I originally had my dining room table in there ... I moved it to the little nook off the kitchen ... I didn't think it would fit, but it did ... Here are a few snapshots of my "new" dining room.

View attachment 2006


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2007


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

You can see into the small "sitting room" of my bedroom.

I put my great-grandmother's old china hutch in there.

View attachment 2008


...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Love love love your style Glazed, good job.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Here is the old hutch in my bedroom's sitting room 

View attachment 2009


...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I really like your house glazed!!! I really like that shelf that runs up along the ceiling!

and I am a ho for antlers haha!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Thank you !! That shelf encompasses the whole space, and mostly holds my books ... Along with my old pewter mug collection.

Here is another angle if my sitting room ... You can kinda see my bed beyond the privacy sheers.

View attachment 2010


...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I paint,,it keeps me off the streets..LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Since this is Homez and Boudoirz of the Women of Single Tree...y'all know I'm a hippy ha

I am at my dad's house right now, where I grew up, the furniture is original to my parents, the textiles are mine. 

Yeah I hang my ray guns above my bed. On the left nightstand is my graven idol--Nimba, african goddess of fertility heehee! In the living room that big painting is a portrait of me by a friend, she called it Pirate's Prostitute. I absolutely love it!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Another thing I like to do is dress up for contra dancing. This is my Christmas/yet another pirate wench get up. Last night after dancing a bunch of us went out for beer. WE went around the table and said what we do for work and this one guy visiting from Santa Barbara (ha! at least he grew up in Seattle) was there--he'd been going to all the dances this week and at the first one of the week I was paired with him to "break in the newbie", which all this week I've been kinda over the top with clothes and last night he was "are you like this all the time????!!!!"(all that to say he's only seen me really git up) Anyways I asked him what he thought I did for a living and he said "well a friend was telling me that a lot of contra dancers do really unsual jobs and that there is one woman who is a dominatirx and I think you must be her!" Which of course the table of people that do know me just explodes laughing and he is the sweet lil lamb on the headlights(HAHAHAHAHA!)

I love my new black velvet jacket, I'll try to get a better pic for ya. A friend made it. And yes I got my bustle, Laura!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Isn't it neato how a person's "place" completely reflects who they are? 

I totally "see you" in your living style.

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hey glazed, someday when I come visit you and Whynot I will wear that to play pool. K? 

and hip kiss to a fellow belly dancer--I just mess around with it, but want to do lessons asap. there is a lil belly dance clique at contra, we throw a bunch of that into the dancing, last night we did a square dance and I had my partner groovin a lil belly with me  

SCORE!!!!! when you can get a man to belly dance in public haha! talk about connecting with a man's passions (eh Laura?!)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

except, to be honest, I will end up dancing on the pool table. I'll take my shoes off. it will show off yer skillz baby!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Glazed Man I LOVE that leather couch. Just what I have been looking for.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

are those rocks in the basket glazed? I have rocks too haha!

on my nightstand that is a chunk of amethyst(my birthstone) with a piece of celestite on top.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Glazed - I love that high shelf around the dining room, and that bed is gorgeous. Like the netting too.

I'll see if I can find something in photos.

Jackie


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> are those rocks in the basket glazed? I have rocks too haha!
> 
> on my nightstand that is a chunk of amethyst(my birthstone) with a piece of celestite on top.


:donut:

Yes!!!

I love rock and wood ... 

That is a collection of rocks that are "heart-shaped" in a wooden bowl my daddy made when he was eleven years old.

Here is a close up ...

View attachment 2027


:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And another ...

View attachment 2028


:donut:

I have another wooden bowl with some of my arrowheads.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2029


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I finally got my youngest miracle's playroom cleaned out ... Whew.

View attachment 2030


Now to try to turn it into a cozy bedroom ... Whew, again.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Got my grandmother's old metal bed (that she had as a child) out of storage ... I can't believe they were going to chunk it ... here's the head and footboard :

View attachment 2031


I hope it's easy to put together ... I am nervous about this ... I hope my twin box spring and mattress fits it ... If I can even get it put together ... Wish me luck.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Here's a close-up 

View attachment 2032


:donut:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That is just FANTASTIC! I'm glad you were able to get ahold of it! Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

It seems a bit wider than a modern twin bed ... My slats are almost big long enough ... I am so sad.

View attachment 2033


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

You'll figger something out real quick!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I finally got it put together, and my slats aren't wide enough to be safe 

View attachment 2034


...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! 164 guests are viewing this thread!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot my pillow at your house, glazed


Uhm...no...REALLY I believe I forgot to grab my pillow when I left. It was in a blue pillowcase.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You did...it's here, it's safe ...

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Glazed love what you're doing with your place.

Nehi you should be selling your jewelry.

Lesley that painting is fantastic! Is it a local haunt for you? It reminds me of a railroad bridge that we pass on our way up to the cabin in New York state.

Celeste I would have know it was your place without you even posting your name.LOL

Like I said, my creative outlets are in my sewing/knitting and food.

One of my quilts









a tray of wedding favors and some cakes and gumpaste toppers.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Some of you fellas need to chime in. We know you do some creative stuff on your homesteads


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Those chocolates look YUMMY, Leslie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

That's the last painting that I did in Pennsylvania.. It's my version of the 462 bridge over the Susquehanna River between Columbia and Wrightsville. 
....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Glazed, you can always cut new ones, maybe a pallet is the right size?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

bostonlesley said:


> That's the last painting that I did in Pennsylvania.. It's my version of the 462 bridge over the Susquehanna River between Columbia and Wrightsville.
> ....


That also might be a reason why it's familiar. My father is a railfan and every year he and a few of his buddies take a trip out along the Susie-Q to photograph trains. He always slips in pictures that aren't train related.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Glazed, you can always cut new ones, maybe a pallet is the right size?




I don't know what I am going to do, cindilu ... it's not safe for my baby girl.

View attachment 2038


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

nehimama said:


> Those chocolates look YUMMY, Leslie!


Thank you Nehi. They are dark chocolate filled with raspberry ganache (using raspberries from my garden) and dusted with iridescent pearl dust. The boxes had one raspberry and one mint heart.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I am so sad ... I need some of that chocolate, and need to wrap up in one of those quilts, and stare off into that gorgeous painting ... Just for a few several minutes to clear my mind and rest my body of all the work it did today for nothing.

Who had homemade liqueur?
...


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_Glaze all ya need do for the bed frame if I follow right the slats are too short ??? had same trouble with my granpa/ma's bed same frame style not a full not a twin (took an cut a piece of 3/4 inch ply board to fit frame an set box spring an mattress on it) an another one smaller than a twin got some 1 inch by 8 inch pine boards treated an cut to frame size for new slats an set box spring an mattress on those ..... was safe never had problems with the beds an had kids rough housing an jumping on them all the time_


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Not very creative, and I'd hate to call it a passion, lest I be labeled a bi-polar man from the pasions thread. I do enjoy the hell out of my finds though!  Some of the things I tended to collect in my ramblings... I'm kinda like a frickin packrat! Thought Glazed or others might enjoy seeing some of it.








Sorry for the lack of quality lighting, I was shining a flashlight for the pic. I've hunted artifacts for years. when I've been out horseback, I always kept my eyes open for likely sites, and sometiimes I've been down on my hands and knees. #2 son is another that loved doing this. He found half of a broken point once ( a really nice one) and went back to the general area, and found the other half two months later! I've got boxes and buckets of lesser finds of chipped on flint and obsidian. THere are dart points, arrowheads, spear points, awls,blades, scrapers.beads (bone and trader), brainers. a cannon ball, a box of motherof pearl pieces and buffalo teeth from an indian oven, along with a big petrified tooth of some kind of grazer. 








A prehistoric bison skull I found crossing a creek that had flooded. Had moved some cattle across it the day before, and had seen it laying in the water, thinking it was a piece of wood, I ignored it. I went back the next day to make sure everything had been back to water, and I was directly over the top of it and realized it was no piece of wood! I've found one other bison (non prehistoric) at an indian campsite. However it just fell apart as I tried to excavate it.








A collection of glass I've found around old homesteads. A lot of it was picked up under large cedars. Kinda surprising how much "trash" had been dumped nearby under a cedar tree. If you see any glass near them, it might be worthwhile to kick some of "duff" around. It buries and protects the glass from pruing eyes and the unknown. There's also a few first edition Will James books I've collected, in this picture. He was a terrific cowboy author/artist. He had been there, done that, and it was apparent in his writings as well as his artistic renderings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I am so sad ... I need some of that chocolate, and need to wrap up in one of those quilts, and stare off into that gorgeous painting ... Just for a few several minutes to clear my mind and rest my body of all the work it did today for nothing.
> 
> ...


Here's my favorite . .. You start this in the Spring and drink it for New Year.. Beware.. This is so powerful that more than one shot glass will make your hair curl!! 
Gallon crock or other open container..
A fifth of Jamaican rum( dark)..
When strawberries are in season.. Begin...
Clean and mash two cups strawberries..
Dump in bottom of crock.. Cover with one cup sugar and the fifth of rum..
Put a small plate over it to keep the fruit on the bottom..
Cover the crock..
Add two cups of fruit and one cup sugar as each fruit comes into season.. Cherries, apricots, peaches, pears, apples.. Or whatever.. Add more rum if fruit isnt submerged..
Keep lid on.. 
Open Christmas week..
Stir...
Pour out dregs via a screen or filter..
Return liquer to the crock......
Cover..
Enjoy New Years Eve...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Mmmmmmm... I want to do this 

What kind of crock? Would a clear glass gallon jug work with a screw on lid?

I have a large, empty dark brown Bailey's Irish Creme bottle ... But the opening is real narrow. 

....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((( hug ))))

Thank you for the helpful advice, frenchy ... I don't have the material or tools to do that so I will have to think of who I can call for help later ... I just hate to be a bother.

Thank you for sharing, little joe ... We share the same passions ... You ought to see my rock collection ... I found two geosodes? Is that what they are called? Hollow round rocks that, when cracked open, have pretty crystals inside? 

I have a whole whole lot of arrowheads, and old glass found under cedars near abandoned homesteads ( just like you said)

Thank you for sharing your homemade liqueur with me/us, bostonlesley ... I can't wait to try it ... Wish I had some for tomorrow night!!!

(((( hug ))))


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice LJ, hey, how about a shot of some of that fine leatherwork? That is real eye candy for anyone who likes to ride.

You ladies realy have it together with good taste, creativity, and skill. Very enjoyable. 

.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Glazed, those old beds are what's called Standard size. You can still buy springs and mattresses and sheets for them, if you look hard enough. A store can order them for you. I had my mother's childhood bed she got 2nd hand when she was 4 for my DDs. Mom took it home with her last time she was here. Twin sheets are so much easier to aquire!

I'm using my grandma's iron bed, complete with 1915 open springs. It's still the most comfortable bed anyone's ever slept in. I can remember us kids, sibs and cousins, jumping on it high enough to touch the ceiling and my kids doing the same. It's gone through a lot of mattresses, but dang, that iron is tough!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Mmmmmmm... I want to do this
> 
> ...


Nope.. The fruit has to be weighted down . Use a food-grade bucket and cover it with plastic wrap ..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

foxfiredidit said:


> Nice LJ, hey, how about a shot of some of that fine leatherwork? That is real eye candy for anyone who likes to ride.
> 
> You ladies realy have it together with good taste, creativity, and skill. Very enjoyable.
> 
> .


 Havn't done anything new since last winter foxfire. I did try some braiding several years ago though. Here's a stampede string (made to hold a hat on your head) fashioned after a set of reins and romal. used it for several years, till I pulled a couple ends off. For the knots I used leather cut from a stitching groove. By the time they were soaped and tempered for braiding, probably 1/64" strings.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmmm. need to use a better camera than my phone...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Not very creative, and I'd hate to call it a passion, lest I be labeled a bi-polar man from the pasions thread. I do enjoy the hell out of my finds though!  Some of the things I tended to collect in my ramblings... I'm kinda like a frickin packrat! Thought Glazed or others might enjoy seeing some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't say the word bipolar because I collect the same things. Bottles and rocks and yes I display them as well and yes they will be going with me to my new house as treasures. I love looking for new treasures to take home. One of my favorite places to look was where my father was raised out at the Lava Beds. Every time I go I always tote back goodies from my finds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice bottles..!! I used to collect "cure" bottles from the 1800's....

Here's one more painting of the Susquehanna..


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I am loving EVERYTHING!!!!!! please keep sharing!!!!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am in awe of all the beautiful things you make and collect! WOW!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i make all my own wreaths. this is one i made last year for valentines day. plan to tweak it a bit this year. Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i also make cloches from found stuff. this is an old clock face.dad's watch is inside and mothers ring etc. just stuff to pass the time. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i make a lot of birds nests too. this one starts with an old silverdish, knitted the "nest" filled it with tea stained cheesecloth.antique key etc. made the eggs from clay and painted them. put a little sign there i made. says love. i hope these pics are not too big. photo bucket is changing over and i'm having trouble with it.~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love everyone's stuff/talent! (I'm jealous)
Cindilu, we collect rocks too. (probably no value, but they have symmetry, and just a natural design to them....)
Love all of it, keep it coming!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I LOVE that nest! (I used to be quite a bird watcher/nest collector/bird book collector, the older the books, the better)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm an old rock hound from way back. have quite a collection.i remember coming around a corner pulling the camper in maine. almost lost her. that's when my husband found out every nook and cranny was filled with rocks or had been until they rolled out. 

collect old books too. i tie them with twine and display them. ~Georgia


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I want to know if groenpioneer ever displayed her wreath made of bicycle tire and fake tree limbs . . . . I have an old bike, and hate to toss it, no one wants it, so the wheels must be good for something..... Little Joe that collection is fabulous!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

if you dont want to take it apart .use the whole bike. leave it as is or paint it.then add a basket and some flowers and put it in your garden. that is the in thing now. i'm trying to find an old one. i plan to paint mine pink with some flowers

a sweet little leprechaun i made last year. couldn't find anything for the face so used an old blanket. have to tweak it a bit this year. found it hard to sew such small clothes. i put this out on the deck with the "pot of gold" with a sign saying "take some" ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

stupid little snowman i made from a piece of board when i had no snow. still haven't got enough this year.i got a new scarf for him this year. might as well put him out. changed to rain again this time. ~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeah, forgot to say that the rocks we collect have stripes running through them.... unfortunately, most we find are gigantic, but still purty.... anyway, they reside outdoors, so we can have furniture, clothing, fridge inside....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> i make a lot of birds nests too. this one starts with an old silverdish, knitted the "nest" filled it with tea stained cheesecloth.antique key etc. made the eggs from clay and painted them. put a little sign there i made. says love. i hope these pics are not too big. photo bucket is changing over and i'm having trouble with it.~Georgia.


Have you ever thought of opening up a shop? I'll bet you'd be good at it!!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Just finished this morning:

View attachment 2073


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a lovely neckless sweater, Nehi. You don't see a lot of them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

nah, not any more Lesley. before my love took sick we had planned to have a tea house and put a few things like that in there. when it gets too cluttered here i just give it away. ~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

zong said:


> That is a lovely neckless sweater, Nehi. You don't see a lot of them.


lol @ Zong! My "model" is a black t-shirt draped over a gallon jar.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for some reason i have a passion for pincushions! any old thing i find i wonder if i can make a pincushion from it. this was an old brass dish with handle. i try to incorporate as much vintage as i can into them . moms hat pins are here. mop buckle. the key has already been changed to an antique(couldn't find my bag of keys at the time) the cushion is an old piece of brown velvet. the brown button to the left is one mom made from i believe her wedding hat.this is one i'm keeping. disregard the mess on my work bench. ~Georgia


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Groene Pionier said:


> I am in awe of all the beautiful things you make and collect! WOW!!!


Speaking of beautiful I just got to see a real picture of Xant and she is VERY VERY beautiful. Her voice is also beautiful, she has that accent you see. So glad to have been able to meet her and have her as a friend. 

Now just to see the soaps that she makes and creates.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I made this one a few weeks ago. Macrame'd cord, wooden focal covered with Japanese washi paper and decoupaged:

View attachment 2098


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

sherry in Maine said:


> I want to know if groenpioneer ever displayed her wreath made of bicycle tire and fake tree limbs . . . . I have an old bike, and hate to toss it, no one wants it, so the wheels must be good for something..... Little Joe that collection is fabulous!


ahh, sorry I haven't I will make a picture next year, it is already dark here now


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Speaking of beautiful I just got to see a real picture of Xant and she is VERY VERY beautiful. Her voice is also beautiful, she has that accent you see. So glad to have been able to meet her and have her as a friend.
> 
> Now just to see the soaps that she makes and creates.


you are such a sweetie


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2152


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2154


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 2155


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> ...



... 

Now the room looks "too empty" compared to that before shot ... Something's missing.

...


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess I am physically creative...just made a couple of parrot toys.
I dont create the idea- I look at toys for sale ($80 for a big toy a parrot will destroy in a couple of days! ack!) and then look for stuff around my house that is ok for him to chew, and cobble together something similar. It doesn't look so professional or polished, but, it doesn't cost alot of money.
I buy bunches of woven sea grass matts, woven palm grass hats, etc and also some leftover old toys that are broken from his other toys. Fill up paper sacks with pine cones, banana chips, whatever he likes. etc..
It keeps him from chewing the woodwork, furniture and lamp cords.
You all are very artistic, very impressive!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do the same thing Sherry . i see something i like and dont want to pay the outrageous price so proceed to make it from what i have on hand.

out of the many wreaths i have made i think this is my favorite and very frugal. i do like purple anyway. bought the wool for .25 at the SA. used a foam cover used for insulating water lines for the form. rosettes are made from old drapery material,silk ribbon etc. pearls and mop buttons. made the loop from stretch lace and put on a rosette to cover hanger. antique button on top. very simple. i had it on the downstairs door but preferred it in the living room. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i planned on shopping until i dropped this morning but it is -13 so i thought better of it.decided to clean out my bedroom instead. got as far as finding this old shirt. always liked it but the tail was ripped off. had it saved for a quilt but got the idea it would make a nice cushion. didn't turn out too bad if i do say so. ~Georgia.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love it ... I love all you do!

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is what I made today forgot about this thread so forgive the double post. Nothing frilly like you other ladies. Dutch oven trivet.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm creating a database. Does that count?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Databases count in my books! I made three virtual machines today and tested out some beta software we are designing. Woooo! Can't show it to anyone though. *pout*

I can show yall this though. Last year I taught myself how to knit on a loom and even built a 4ft rug loom. This year it seems like learning how to make things with beads is up on the list.

So I got a loom (i am a cheat, I know it) and practiced making earrings...this is one of the ones from my first practice set...made five pairs with the same design but in different colors. Now I am armed with more beads and determination to make several different designs...I even have an order already LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

pic isn't very good but you get the idea


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> pic isn't very good but you get the idea


No, I don't. They're very pretty but what are they?

ETA: Well, duh, I should have read. I thought they were fishing lures.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

They could be lures...depending on what you are fishing for I reckon.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nones don't fish. When they do, they only catch rocks.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You all are being so creative and I haven't been doing diddly. Bits and pieces of sewing done, but nothing finished. I have got to get my butt in gear...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Love the trivet Tambo! 

I like your earings Why, if I wore earings it would be like those  On th eother hand I like those thick carved stone or wood spirals (like you need a 3/8 inch hole...HA!)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't post pictures....


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I try my hand at a lot of things when I get really bored. This ain't too hot, but its just something I did. Now doodlemom, its your turn.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Glazed, I love the pics of your home. Here are some of mine....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 2007
> 
> ...


 
I really LOVE this room!:cowboy:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Here's a close-up
> 
> ...


Glazed, my friend has a bed that I believe is identical to that one, except some of the white paint is still clinging on for dear life, and it's a full or queen size. The details on it look exactly the same though!



littlejoe said:


> If you see any glass near them, it might be worthwhile to kick some of "duff" around. It buries and protects the glass from pruing eyes and the unknown.


My dogs' kennel used to be on a patch out behind the sheds where my great-grandparents used to bury their garbage. We had no idea until my dog started digging up bottles. My mother now has a whole porch full of these old glass bottles thanks to my dog. Some have their lids, and some even have liquid still inside them!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Glazed, I love the pics of your home. Here are some of mine....


Shannon, are we related? Your house and my mother's are like... almost identical. *lol*


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Shannon, are we related? Your house and my mother's are like... almost identical. *lol*


 
Funny! Does your mom live in an old farmhouse? I love the feel of this house but sometimes I get overwhelmed with all of the projects I have to do to get it finished!!!:stars:

So are you saying I decorate like an "older" person???? lol


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I make dog leashes in all kinds of designs... Here are some small, simple ones...










I tie dye stuff... Like bandannas...










... and shirts...










I crochet things...










I make reusable grocery bags...










I cross-stitch, I make tied flannel blankets, I do quilts, friendship bracelets, beaded bracelets, and a bunch of other random things...

Here's my old girl on her new double-layer bed.










I don't think I'm very creative. But I think I'm pretty crafty... :shrug:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Funny! Does your mom live in an old farmhouse? I love the feel of this house but sometimes I get overwhelmed with all of the projects I have to do to get it finished!!!:stars:
> 
> So are you saying I decorate like an "older" person???? lol


*lol* NO, that is not what I am saying! 

My whole family loves the old antique look. My sister has old tractor parts in her flower beds, my step-dad has antique shell boxes for rifles... My mom doesn't live in an old farmhouse, but it IS a crazy old house. It was my great-grandparents. A few years ago, on a summer day, we were going about our business when a lady pulled into the driveway and wandered up to the house, staring at everything like she was in a dream. She had taken the day off work and drove out to the middle of nowhere to see the places she remembered from her childhood. Her dad and grandpa had built the house. We had a fantastic conversation about when the bathroom was added onto the house so they no longer had to run to the outhouse, and about the way the kids used to push each other down the stairs until my great-grandpa rerouted them... She was full of old stories! "Didn't there used to be a huge tree there?" "Wasn't there a fireplace right here?" VERY interesting chat! She stayed most of the afternoon, and took some pictures, just sitting at the kitchen table and chatting away...

So nope, it's not a farmhouse, but if those walls could talk!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

LOVE your tie dye Silver Flame!!!!!!! I am such a tie dye ho!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

You all need to declutter, pm me for my address!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

silverflame= wow! love your leashes and the other stuff too!
You all are talented
Foxfiredidit- I love that, wish I could draw!

Shannon, your house is so nice looking! Very sweet, and artistic! (how does everyone come by that talent? Got any to spare for me?)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Glazed, I love the pics of your home. Here are some of mine....


Shan tell me you use that Cast Iron and it just isn't decor!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

primitive decor is very in now. i remember when you had to paint anything that didn't move. you wouldn't dare have a bit of rust showing. now the rustier the better. people sand down really expensive stuff too to get it looking old.i collect a lot of old silver. love the patina. mother would have me cleaning our stuff for hours ~Georgia.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

tambo said:


> Shan tell me you use that Cast Iron and it just isn't decor!!


I thought the same!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> primitive decor is very in now. i remember when you had to paint anything that didn't move. you wouldn't dare have a bit of rust showing. now the rustier the better. people sand down really expensive stuff too to get it looking old.i collect a lot of old silver. love the patina. mother would have me cleaning our stuff for hours ~Georgia.


That is so funny that you say that, I see a lot of ppl paying WAY too much for rubbish! They buy that and think they have 'original' houses, and then you google and they have all the same style.... sheeple. Oh that is a different forum


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> I thought the same!


Funny, my main thought was, "Man, those are gonna hurt when they fall on someone's head!"


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Nice Shannon!! If I did that, and it would be easy since I live where two generations did before me, it just looks like a bunch of junk to me. I have a collection of wooden butter paddles and several wood bowls somewhere around here, should get them out and display. I've accumulated a bunch of old baskets too. Hmmmm, got the mind working!!

Love your creations too, Silverflame. What are the leases woven with?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. They are military strength parachute cord. I've got a few hundred different designs I'm working on. I don't use any stitching or glue, so that they can be unbraided and used in case of emergency, so I'm really particular about the designs. It has to be able to be braided back into itself at the leash end and still look smooth and nice, or I don't use that pattern. I've seen other people starting to make these online recently, and so many of the braids just look sloppy, or they have tons of decorative type lashing OVER the braid to conceal the ugly ends, which just falls apart after a while... I like my stuff simple, nice-looking, and able to withstand some wear & tear. The ones pictured are about the simplest kind I make. 

At SOME point I'm going to get my Etsy up and running...  Just been selling them to locals and people I know online so far...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

tambo said:


> Shan tell me you use that Cast Iron and it just isn't decor!!


 
Of course I use them! I don't have a lot of cabinet space so I hang some of them.
I just ordered a cute rack/shelf for the cast iron pots. I will post it when it gets here!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Of course I use them! I don't have a lot of cabinet space so I hang some of them.
> I just ordered a cute rack/shelf for the cast iron pots. I will post it when it gets here!!!


Love your house!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

love that too Shan! anyone else creating anything lately? primitive is in now so i thought i would try a few primitive hearts .not sure they will work with my pink ones on VD. i've made 6 different ones lately. this is just material from an old shirt.

i tried for primitive material at the fabric store.lots there but they want a fortune for a yard and i'm frugal if not downright cheap! while browsing through i remembered i had the exact pattern in this shirt i had in a bag for quilts. dyed the cheese cloth in coffee. smells good too! used rough twine for hanging. an antique button. i might tweak it a bit yet. ~Georgia


----------

